# Heavy Duty Air Compressor - Maplins



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Purchased one of these on recommendation from this site:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-12v-heavy-duty-air-compressor-225095

However the lead isn't long enough to reach the rear wheels from the dashboard 12v socket.

Being aware that "any old cable" may not give the best results, any advice on extending the cable by a couple of metres.

Thanks


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i bought a plug in cig lighter extension lead and does it fine


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Judging by the picture and the wire shown. Any old twin cable would do.

I did make up a male to female 3m. extension for just these events out of an old Hoover cord.

Ray.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

I bought my compressor in Halfords together with a 12v extension lead (their recommendation). The compressor is rated at 12 amps and the extension lead at 8 amps, so every time I try to use it, it blows a fuse, as you would expect, although it took me a while to work out why the compressor wasn't working. I have tried uprating the fuse but it still blows and I am worried about uprating it any further. So I can only reach three of my wheels. To do the fourth, I have to turn the van round on the drive so that I can get the car close enough to take the power from the car!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I had one of these..................Halfords tyre inflator for a christmas present from the boss and am impressed with it.

No 12 volt cable to mess around with or trip over and it works well,you have to remember to recharge it after every use so you need either a hook up or inverter.It just fits nicely under the passenger seat.

It also has an air bed attachment which I never use but it's there if required.I use it for the m/home tyres,bike tyres,and air rides.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Is this what you wanted to know?

http://www.towsure.com/product/Socket_Extension_Cord_4_mtr

Brian


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I carry one of these.

http://www.goodideas.uk.com/motoring/details/name=3+In+1+Rechargeable+Tyre+Inflator/ref=225

I use it mainly for the air suspension, as it makes it easy for levelling the van if I need to drop the back-end a little, and put air back in before leaving the site.
It also has a red flashing light, which would be useful if you break down.
You need the mains charger, as it takes about 9 hours to recharge the 2.8AH sealed lead acid integral battery.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

provencal said:


> Is this what you wanted to know?
> 
> http://www.towsure.com/product/Socket_Extension_Cord_4_mtr
> 
> Brian


My unit draws 10 amp, the above is only rated 5amp.


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

This one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-RING-...478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item53ec2830ce looks nifty, there are a few more to choose from on ebay too.

This one in Maplin is only 2m but good for 10 amps, 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/24v-cigarette-socket-extension-lead-226501


----------

